# Rifah Demanding fee before 18th?



## anasahmed24 (Oct 14, 2010)

Has any one applied to rifah -Mbbs , their final merit list is out and they are now demanding fee before 18th october , from the candidates that are on the list . 
I heard that no private medical college can demand fee before the govt. medical colleges merit list is out. Does rifah come under this regulation ??? #confused


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

anasahmed24 said:


> Has any one applied to rifah -Mbbs , their final merit list is out and they are now demanding fee before 18th october , from the candidates that are on the list .
> I heard that no private medical college can demand fee before the govt. medical colleges merit list is out. Does rifah come under this regulation ??? #confused


I don't see any list. I see the result though. How many students are selected in this list?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

anasahmed! answer to your question lies in my thread:

private medical colleges not allowed to take a single peny before 30th oct.

do visit it... i'm doubtful whether ripha (which comes under the head of federal government) has to obey this rule or not/?!


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

i got a call from lmdc for bds and they are also asking for the payment of dues before 19th for confirmation of admission!!what do i say to them now??


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

axa19 said:


> i got a call from lmdc for bds and they are also asking for the payment of dues before 19th for confirmation of admission!!what do i say to them now??


Ohh man! 

i didnt expect this rubbish from lmdc/!#angry

if i'll get a call InshaAllah#happy... i'll collect their challan form & go straight to UHS.

violation of rules should come to end now!!!#frown


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

but i'm not saying; u should do the same aXa! if you are willing to take in Bds & like lmdc more than fmh.. then go for it, in my opinion; its dental section is better than fmh.

but do tell them that they should not forget; medical colleges are not allowed to ask for fees before 31st.
give the reference of relevant newspaper!


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

anas90 said:


> but i'm not saying; u should do the same aXa! if you are willing to take in Bds & like lmdc more than fmh.. then go for it, in my opinion; its dental section is better than fmh.


thanks.i certainly want to know which college between the two has a better dental section!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

axa19 said:


> thanks.i certainly want to know which college between the two has a better dental section!


so you are going to deposit fee?#confused


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

btw, any idea when was lmdc founded?? which year?


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

anas90 said:


> so you are going to deposit fee?#confused


haven't decided as yet...


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

axa19 said:


> btw, any idea when was lmdc founded?? which year?


1998... damn sure & fmh was founded in 2000.

it's mentioned in there prospectuses.


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

anas90 said:


> 1998... damn sure & fmh was founded in 2000.


thanks for the information!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

axa19 said:


> i got a call from lmdc for bds and they are also asking for the payment of dues before 19th for confirmation of admission!!what do i say to them now??


i just forgot to say 'CONGRATS' to you......#yes

& u didint answer about your program of fee deposition?#confused


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

do anyone knows about mbbs final merit list of LMDC?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> do anyone knows about mbbs final merit list of LMDC?


no1 at lmdc said; their will be a final merit list...

i think; you will have to wait for their call, like axa got a call for bds.


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't pay the fee so quick.


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

anas90 said:


> i just forgot to say 'CONGRATS' to you......#yes
> 
> & u didint answer about your program of fee deposition?#confused


thank you 
@aminah:
may i know why?


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

hey i got a call from lmdc got acceptance into mbbs. the asked me to pay the fees before the 19th as well. but then i was like youre not allowed to before the 30th. then he was like if u get accepted into govt college then youll get a full fee refund. and which college is better for mbbs fmh or lmdc. anyone know when fmh will make thier list. plz help having difficulty deciding


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

hope32 said:


> hey i got a call from lmdc got acceptance into mbbs. the asked me to pay the fees before the 19th as well. but then i was like youre not allowed to before the 30th. then he was like if u get accepted into govt college then youll get a full fee refund. and which college is better for mbbs fmh or lmdc. anyone know when fmh will make thier list. plz help having difficulty deciding


I guess FMH is better than LMDC....atleast that's how I've heard #yes


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

and does anyone know if lmdc will send a fee challan or something


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

hope32 said:


> and does anyone know if lmdc will send a fee challan or something


when did you receive the call?


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

yesterday


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Guys, Riphah doesn't have to follow the rule... they can ask for fees whenever they want... about lmdc... what can I say... simply contact UHS about it...


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

i got accepted in the mbbs program in riphah, they are demanding the fee before 18th... don't know what to do... my uhs aggregate is 79.6191% what to do? the admission fee is not refundable... #sad


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

I just checked the PMDC regulations about admissions. The instructions are crystal clear about admission in medical colleges in provinces. However, for the Islamabad capital territory, the Ministry of Health is supposed to conduct an entrance exam for all government and private medical institutions. That has not been done.


----------

